# Craigslist question



## mikeinkaty (Mar 10, 2013)

On Craigslist it looks like I must search only one area at a time. Is there a way to search the entire country for a particular item?

Has anyone came up with a 'crawler' that will go around searching all areas?

Mike


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 10, 2013)

mikeinkaty said:


> On Craigslist it looks like I must search only one area at a time. Is there a way to search the entire country for a particular item?
> 
> Has anyone came up with a 'crawler' that will go around searching all areas?
> 
> Mike



I pretty much ignore any requests from out of state on Craigslist because of scams, and feel that most people do the same. Dealing locally and in person is the plus to Craigslist. I have sold some stuff to get sent out of state, but told the buyer I want a USPS money order sent first. I don't know if I would do the same as a buyer, especially with a large amount of money.

Jim


----------



## Smack (Mar 10, 2013)

I use SearchTempest dot com, thought everyone knew about it.

http://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## kkmonte (Mar 10, 2013)

Go to google, do an advanced search (google it to find it), then for the site, type in craigslist.org and then enter your search string. It will search all craigslist. 

But yea, like Jim said, most people ignore out of state requests.

Ken


----------

